# 

## Timon03

.    , 65.   ,      ?

----------


## Dima0011

-     ?

----------


## Timon03

,

----------


## Dima0011

.

----------


## Oleksiyko

51  ?

----------


## Dima0011

,     : http://www.poisk.poltava.ua/content/view/4/40/

----------

